# [SOLVED] Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if anybody can help me with this problem im having installing a wireless notebook card im at my wits end lol. 

I am fixing a laptop and it is quite old.... I reinstalled Windows XP Home edition 32 bit on to it... and every driver is working now except in Device Manager its saying a yellow question mark over Ethernet Controller. The wireless card is a plug in one and it was working with the same system previous to having to re-install the operating system. Now the slot in which the card goes in.... is making that little noise like when you put a usb pen in it to let you know its plugged in however on the actual system its showing nothing is plugged in at all... I have tryed installing the drivers and still no wireless. The Ethernet plug in connection works fine. 

The card is - Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Model No - F5D7010 and it says Ver.7000uk.

The system im trying to get it working on is a Samsung V25 with Intel Pentium 4 processor. 

The person im fixing it for said it didnt come with a CD to install drivers so im at a loose end....

Anybody who has a break through solution it would be much appreciated?

Thanks,

Stace :grin:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

can we see a screen shot of the device manager 


> and every driver is working now except in Device Manager its saying a yellow question mark over Ethernet Controller.


 this is almost certainly the issue 

to identify the device carry out the following

right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
PCI Vendor and Device Lists


The driver for the *F5D7010 and it says Ver.7000uk.* is here
Belkin : Support : F5D7010 Driver

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

Hey,

Thanks for your reply...

The driver you gave me a link too I already have and have tryed but with no success. It's a PCMCIA Or something like that which the Belkin wireless thing plugs in to I think... Its like a flat network card which plugs in to the side PCI thing. 

I have tryed drivers and everything nothing will work... I run the installation it asks me to plug the device in so I do and it still doesnt recognise it. 

The website you gave about Vendor and Device things I dont know what to type in to the search?.. 

Under network adaptors the Belkin wireless card will proberbly only show as having a wireless card when its installed and has the correct drivers however I cannot do that because I cant successfully install the card as the slot isnt recognising it being inserted. 

Thanks,

Stace


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

Screenshots


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

that dev and pci info is coming up as a 
Cardbus RealTek rtl818x adapter
Realtek

if you take the PCMCIA card out - is the yellow etherent controller still in device manager 

Theres also a set of drivers from the Samsung support site 
Official drivers and support for Samsung notebook laptops in Europe

if you re-installed XP - i would install the chipset first 
the there are LAN drivers and wireless drivers


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

When i just checked after taking out the Belkin Card out the PCI slot the Ethernet Controller question mark disappeared. 

That realtek website doesnt have a driver for the RealTek rtl818x there all for RealTek rtl8185 ect. 

Also I have installed all of them Samsung Drivers including the chipset. The Ethernet port works fine with the Internet. It's just this card I cant get working cause its a plug in Wireless Card.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*



> When i just checked after taking out the Belkin Card out the PCI slot the Ethernet Controller question mark disappeared.


 Well that at least confirms its the card that it sees - 


> RealTek rtl818x


 the x stands for any number - i cant find anything to identify the exact device 

what happens when you double click on the belkin version 7 driver ?
http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=0&aid=6003&scid=0&fid=3252&fn=f5d7010v7000.exe


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

So do you think I should try installihg each of the drivers around rtl818 to see which would work with it?

When I double click the driver?.. it goes through the installation of Mini PC bus Wireless Lan an thats all it does then says complete but thats all an comes up with Belkin Wireless Utility.... however it did go to device disabled when I clicked into advanced settings so I clicked enabled it saw my home Wifi then went straight back to disabled... an now it wont let me click advanced options so i cant try that. 

Its confussing.


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

Its called MagicLAN 11mbps WirelessLAN MiniPCI Card Driver that it starts installing. Then if i click again to run Installation of Belkin Version 7 again it says MiniPCI already installed... uninstall or cancel.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

when I run the exe file - it runs the belkin install program and then asked for the card to be installed - is that what happens on your PC

is this the file name 
f5d7010v7000.exe


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

Yes thats what it does with me but when i put the card in... it doesnt recognise it... I got the Utility thing because I clicked cancel one time because id been waiting nearly 25mins for it to see id inserted the card but It just doesnt no matter what I do.


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

Yes thats the file i use.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

this may work 
create directory in documents somewhere 

install this extractor program 
Universal Extractor | LegRoom.net
then run the program 

select the f5d7010v7000.exe in the first box
then 
point to the directory created in the 2nd box

Now it will extract all the files from the EXE file 

in that directory you will now see an WINXP directory 
and in that directory a BLKWGNv7.inf file

now goto device manager and right click on the yellow device and uninstall 
shutdown PC
plug the wireless card in
now reboot 
it should detect new hardware 
and when asked if you have the disk point to the folder WINXP - it should automatically pickup the .inf file - see if that works 

The pcmcia slot is working to some extent as it does see the hardware


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

It's come up with found new hardware ethernet controller..... Then the found new hardware wizard... Ive got to the point were it says 

Install the software automatically

Install the software from a list of specific location...

Should i go for automatically? Or am i clicking specific and going in to the windows XP file to click anything?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*



> Or am i clicking specific and going in to the windows XP file to click anything?


 you clciking specific and then going to the folder winxp that you extracted the files to - as i say it should see the .inf file


----------



## ST4CE (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

It worked... Thank you millions!

 I really appreciate it. 

Stace x


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card Help Please*

cool , glad we got there in the end, and staying with it .....
:smile:

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

